# Should the water filter be removed, when descaling



## TomS (Jan 28, 2021)

Dear Forum,

Today, I descaled my Bambino Plus, using the 'Gastroback' descaling liquid. However, I forgot to remove the filter during the process. I was blindly following the steps as described in the manual and it didn't say anything about removing the filter.

As the descaling liquid is quite toxic, could anybody tell me if I should better exchange the filter?

Thanks and regards, Tom


----------



## SO8 (May 24, 2020)

I would change it. It may make the coffee taste decidedly yuk and won't be good for you at the least. Just my view ... I wouldn't be happy without changing it. Whilst it is effectively I guess charcoal so should remove stuff, for the sake of a filter I'd change.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Agree. Not worth taking a chance on this


----------



## Jord en (Jan 26, 2021)

100% Remove it.


----------

